# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Konsultasi Pembuatan Kolam Koi

## sugarkids

Selamat Sore teman-teman semuanya,
Salam kenal untuk semuanya. Saya baru di dunia per-Koi-an, kebetulan sedang gandrung sama Koi kurang lebih setahun belakangan ini. Pertama hanya seneng ikut-ikut temen nonton kontes koi, liat-liat kolam temen, trus sudah sering jadi silent reader di forum ini (walaupun belum menjadi member),,,

akhirnya baru awal tahun ini memberanikan diri untuk punya kolam sendiri di rumah (kebetulan juga sedang pindahan rumah juga, jadi sekalian pingin punya kolam), hehehe,,,

Karena keterbatasan halaman belakang, saya rencana akan menggunakan area 280cm x 290cm x 120cm (kedalaman) untuk kolam. Luas area tersebut kira-kira setalah dikurangi pemasangan bata dan chamber filter akan menyisakan luas kolam efektif sebesar 200cm x 210cm (sisanya dipergunkan untuk filter). Saya berencana membuat filter yang akan saya bagi menjadi 7 chamber. Kedalaman filter saya buat lebih dalam 20cm dari kolam (menjadi 140cm).

Saya berencana menggunakan 1 Bottom Drain uk 4" yang saya taruh di tengah kolam. Pipa antar chamber saya menggunakan 3 x pipa 2" di setiap chambernya. Untuk pembuangan kotoran di setiap chamber saya menggunakan pipa uk 2" yang akan saya hubungkan di chamber terakhir. Saya menggunakan Skimmer pipa 2" yang saya hubungkan ke Chamber No 1.

Chamber 1 : Uk efektif 50cm x 60cm : Filter pertama sebagai penampung air dari Bottom Drain, rencana saya akan taruh 25 bh matala brush.
Chamber 2 : Uk efektif 50cm x 70cm : Akan saya taruh 7 bh Japmat ukuran 100cm x 50 cm yang akan saya pasang berdiri (rencana akan saya buatkan gantungan).
Chamber 3 : Uk efektif 50cm x 60cm : Akan saya taruh 100 liter Kaldnes K1
Chamber 4 : Uk efektif 50cm x 50cm : Akan saya taruh Crystal Bio 1 Box 17kg
Chamber 5 : Uk efektif 50cm x 65cm : ?? (Saya masih bingung mengisi dengan media apa)
Chamber 6 : Uk efektif 50cm x 65cm : Akan saya taruh Pompa Tsurumi 40PU dan Lampu UV 20 watt, di chamber ini juga akan saya beri sekatan plastik selebar 25cm untuk saya taruh Oyster Shell (rencana 10kg).
Chamber 7 : Uk efektif 50cm x 60cm : Akan saya pergunakan untuk penampungan kotoran dan sebagai tempat backwash

Untuk air bersih yang keluar dari pipa akan saya buatkan air terjun setinggi 50 cm dari permukaan air kolam (permukaan air kolam 110cm). 
Untuk areasi, saya akan memasang Matala Membran 22cm di atas Bottom Drain. Setiap chamber juga saya berikan aerasi menggunakan uniring dengan diameter 30cm. (Kecuali chamber No 1 dan Chamber No 6). Rencana saya akan menggunakan Air Pump Resun LP100.

Kalau saya tidak salah hitung, Untuk kolam saya berarti kapasitas efektifnya 4,62 m3, sedangkan untuk filternya kurang lebih 1,6 m3. Sehingga untuk filter kurang lebih 36% dari kolam. 

Mohon maaf karena saya tidak bisa menggambar, kira-kira sketsa gambar kolam saya seperti ini :

[IMG][/IMG] Sketsa Kolam Ala Kadarnya

Mohon kiranya teman-teman dan para suhu memberikan masukan untuk rencana pembuatan kolam saya ini. Mengingat saya tidak punya space untuk membuat Baki Shower (karena akan mebuat estetika halaman saya kurang bagus), kira-kira saya minta masukan dan mohon jangan dimaki ya newbie ini hehehe

1. Apakah konstruksi filter saya cukup memadai ?
2. Apakah media filter yang saya gunakan sudah optimal ?
3. Mohon masukan untuk Chamber No 5, baiknya diisi apa, apa konfigurasinya perlu saya rubah posisi media filternya ?
4. Masukan lainnya yang sekiranya bisa menambah bagus kualitas air kolam saya ?

Terima kasih banyak teman-teman dan para sesepuh, mohon maaf apabila ada yang kurang dalam penjelasannya, (memberanikan diri menulis di forum ini) Hehehehe...

Salam kenal,
Bayu As

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugarkids

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugarkids

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kacanggaring

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

